# Mice Rack



## Vixen (Jul 7, 2008)

Finally got round to building the rack! ( well dad mostly




much thanks  )

Mice rack was more urgent for now so we did that first, we'll be starting the rat ones soon, pretty much the same but will have an extra column, so 10 tubs total.

We used 8mm wire for this one, with the 1/2 inch for the food area. Didnt quite trust that they wouldnt get out, so we made the lid thing to sit on top with the 8mm again. The extra space at the top is for another tub if I ever need it.

All that needs to be done now is just adding the extra water bottle holders and putting hinges on the lids, very happy with how it turned out, cant wait to use it!

Will be using a ratio of 6.1 (only for the mice, rats will be 2 females in each) The tubs are roughly 70 x 50cm


----------



## gozz (Jul 7, 2008)

very good idea there VixenBabe well thought out


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 7, 2008)

nice , i recently did one very similar , they work very well .


----------



## Matty007 (Jul 7, 2008)

Vixenbabe , really good setup. Only young mice will bail out of the half inch but as you know weaners will just slide through. Can i ask why your only doing 1.6 ratio ?? Those tubs are plenty big enough for a better ratio than that. Well done mate , Matty


----------



## Matty007 (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh and where did the tubs come from ?? Matt


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jul 7, 2008)

Now that is a great idea. Well done mate.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Jul 7, 2008)

nice rack


----------



## Vixen (Jul 7, 2008)

Matty007 said:


> Oh and where did the tubs come from ?? Matt


 
Tubs are from bunnings - about $7.95 each so GREAT price, they are really heavy duty too.

And yes thats why I used the lid over the 1/2 inch mesh area so they cant escape lol. As for the ratio I know I could probably fit more but didn't want to overcrowd them too much. =)

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## gold&black... (Jul 12, 2008)

Fantastic rack.... Thanks for sharing.... cheers

G/B........


----------



## =bECS= (Jul 12, 2008)

dickyknee said:


> nice , i recently did one very similar , they work very well .



Funny that, so did i 
I just sit my waterbottles on top though, no need for holders.


----------



## dickyknee (Jul 12, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> Funny that, so did i
> I just sit my waterbottles on top though, no need for holders.



I have now done quiet a few , and will do another for myself ...i just sit my bottles on top too ...


----------



## Vixen (Jul 22, 2008)

Rat racks finnished! woo

Same deal with the tub sizes - but we modified the design so they have an extra 15cm head room, the tubs were a bit short for my liking.

Both racks cost a total of $255 including tubs, so very happy with that!


----------



## Col J (Jul 22, 2008)

Congrats to you & Dad on a job well done.

You're gonna have to get more reptiles to keep up with rodent production!

What section of bunnings did u get the tubs from?

Col J.


----------



## Vixen (Jul 22, 2008)

Col J said:


> Congrats to you & Dad on a job well done.
> 
> You're gonna have to get more reptiles to keep up with rodent production!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Col.

We actually had a lot of trouble finding them, we asked a few people and they didnt know what we were talking about 

Eventually found them near the timber / builders section, near the concretes.


----------



## Trouble (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice looking racks you & your dad made. They look really good. Congrats

Do you mind if I borrow the idea? Dad is looking to make something like this.

Congrats again
Cheers
Trouble


----------



## Tim.Arm (Jul 22, 2008)

*Well done mate great idea.*


----------



## Vixen (Jul 22, 2008)

Trouble said:


> Nice looking racks you & your dad made. They look really good. Congrats
> 
> Do you mind if I borrow the idea? Dad is looking to make something like this.
> 
> ...


 
Yeh thats fine, go for it


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 22, 2008)

nice rack there mate!


----------



## Trouble (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanx Vixen,

Hope all your little micies breed well


----------



## Col J (Jul 22, 2008)

Thanks Vixenbabe, I'll look for them next time I'm in Bunnings.




VixenBabe said:


> Thanks Col.
> 
> We actually had a lot of trouble finding them, we asked a few people and they didnt know what we were talking about
> 
> Eventually found them near the timber / builders section, near the concretes.


----------



## vs380kw (Jul 25, 2008)

make sure that your tubs are a tight fit against the mesh i made a mice rack and there was little gaps 2-3mm but it was enough for them to start eating away at the tubs i ended up puting metal around the tops of the tubs that fixed the little S%^&s rats are so much nicer to breed


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 25, 2008)

i wouldn't breed mice anyway, theres apparently more goodness in rats than there is in mice.


----------



## fraser888 (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks Great!


----------

